# WAGONGUY VS. AWBCRAZY



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

THE BUILD STARTS AUGUST 1ST AND ENDS SEPTEMBER 1ST


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

good luck to the both of you....


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

here is what i am working with....just a mockup with wheels. *mine is missing the trailer* 























AND THE PAINT! GOT YOUR MASK READY WAGONBOY???? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn.....................


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Jul 31 2007, 11:48 PM~8443406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

bob how is that duplicolor clear? work good or no good???


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

GOOD LUCK TO BOTH


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 1 2007, 01:54 AM~8443450
> *bob how is that duplicolor clear? work good or no good???
> *



works awesome! here are some finishes i got after wetsanding and polishing.














































































































sorry so many pics, but it's hard to judge by just one! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

Good luck to both. 2nd on the clear, saw some today.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks a little slow posting. I'll pick some up thanks for the info.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn.... i gotta try some of that clear.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 1 2007, 01:11 AM~8443755
> *damn.... i gotta try some of that clear.....
> *



I'm going to have to try it again. I couldn't get a shine from it. Well, not agood one anyways. But I don't cut and buff either. 
Going to have to try the .99$ clear wagon guy uses too................


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

the key to the shine is wet sand with like 6,000 until the car is completely dull....not even a dimple! then go over the whole thing with 12,000.......

everyone has their own way and will say i am not doing it right, but fuck em....it's lookin good from my end! lol

i use KIT Carnauba wax...... when the car is completely sanded and dulled out.....put a squirt on like the photos show and when you rub it out..... do it in quick circular motions with pressure. you NEED heat and friction to make it work. make sure you support the backside of the plastic with your other hand so you don't break it. do this in one spot for a few seconds, wipe clean and see if it looks as good as mine......then if not....buff harder and faster! :biggrin: 


NOTE: THIS CAR WAS NOT DONE WITH DUPLI COLOR! 

THE PAINT IS ENAMEL AND WHEN YOU DO THIS WITH ENAMEL IT WILL NOT MAKE MUCH DIFFERENCE IF THE PAINT STILL HAS DIMPLES. SEE THE PHOTOS , FIRST PIC HAS DIMPLES.....BUT CAN YOU SEE ANY IN THE FINISHED PRODUCT? NO!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

where the hell u get 6,000 and 12,000 sand paper the finest i seen was only 2,000


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 damn that looks like glass :thumbsup: 

but you always clear first then foil ?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

gonna have to try that.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 1 2007, 01:33 AM~8443798
> *the key to the shine is wet sand with like 6,000 until the car is completely dull....not even a dimple! then go over the whole thing with 12,000.......
> 
> everyone has their own way and will say i am not doing it right, but fuck em....it's lookin good from my end! lol
> ...



WTF? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: get a girl friend. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy+Aug 1 2007, 03:37 AM~8443803-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

a awb ....... wtf you scared off wagon ............. what is going on !!! you must have brought fear in his eyes by posting them pics up??? lol .... just kidding ......... good luck to the both of you!!! this is gonna be a hard one to decide???


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 1 2007, 01:33 AM~8443798
> *the key to the shine is wet sand with like 6,000 until the car is completely dull....not even a dimple! then go over the whole thing with 12,000.......
> 
> everyone has their own way and will say i am not doing it right, but fuck em....it's lookin good from my end! lol
> ...


Damn, that's pretty much the way I do it too. :cheesy: 

The only difference is I start with 4000, then go to 6000, and then on up to 12000. Heck, if I get lucky with just the right weather conditions, I just use the 12000. There have been a couple where I got REAL lucky, and didn't have to wet sand or polish at all. But that RARELY happens with the enamel clear I use.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:biggrin:

just woke up, 6:50 here LOL

I SURE HOPE THE MAILMAN IS GOOD TO ME TODAY!!!!

and no bob... i dont have the masking ready, i need to stock up LOL... i ran out yesterday painting my oddysee van uffin:

so later today, i should have everythign i need to kick some ass!!!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 1 2007, 07:18 AM~8444102
> *Damn, that's pretty much the way I do it too. :cheesy:
> 
> The only difference is I start with 4000, then go to 6000, and then on up to 12000. Heck, if I get lucky with just the right weather conditions, I just use the 12000. There have been a couple where I got REAL lucky, and didn't have to wet sand or polish at all. But that RARELY happens with the enamel clear I use.
> *



i hear that! damn weather can affect the whole thing..... then again i recently started to color sand.....which i never did and didn't see a need for.....but i tell ya what .....i basically don't need to polish after sanding between coats. i am still learning.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 1 2007, 08:52 AM~8444444
> *:biggrin:
> 
> just woke up, 6:50 here LOL
> ...



:biggrin: i will be waiting........ 


this is going to be fun!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 1 2007, 01:05 PM~8447389
> *:biggrin:  i will be waiting........
> this is going to be fun!
> *


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Good luck to both of you this one is gonna be good


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

is that a 60wt light bulb,lol














you get my point




SWEEEEEEEeeeEEE....T


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 1 2007, 06:49 PM~8449379
> *is that a 60wt light bulb,lol
> 
> 
> ...



LOL 75 watts bro! thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THAT TECH WORKS ON ANY CLEAR???


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> works awesome! here are some finishes i got after wetsanding and polishing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 1 2007, 01:05 PM~8447389
> *:biggrin:  i will be waiting........
> this is going to be fun!
> *



fookin mail man :angry:

still aint in the mail, BUT trust me, once i get it, YOUR GOIGN DOWN!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 1 2007, 08:31 PM~8451259
> *fookin mail man :angry:
> 
> still aint in the mail, BUT trust me, once i get it, YOUR GOIGN DOWN!!!! :biggrin:
> *


somebody please send wagonguy a 76 caprice .... i have faith in you!!! lol


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> > works awesome! here are some finishes i got after wetsanding and polishing.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

John.....i am shaving the body as i sit here......pics coming tonight!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

NOT SHAVED










SHAVED












HAVE SMOOTHING TO DO AND WILL SHOOT PRIMER BEFORE I GO TO BED


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

like'em shaved.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

too damp yet to prime, so i will do that today when i wake up hehe!

shaved, handles filled and smoothed  
*will clean seems before primer*


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 1 2007, 02:52 AM~8443830
> *check out Micromark
> MICROMARK
> 
> ...



Hey Bob

have you compaired it too detail master sanding cloths 6000 , 8000 , 12,000
If so, is there a diference in the quality if the paper. ????


oneyed


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> works awesome! here are some finishes i got after wetsanding and polishing.
> 
> ???? Your wet-sanding with 12,000 grit Cloth ???? hummm
> 
> ...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

got the kit today, its in the stripperright now...

what kind of paint job you doing bob?

are we doing full patterns and what not?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 2 2007, 12:12 PM~8455485
> *Hey Bob
> 
> have you compaired it too detail master sanding cloths 6000 , 8000 , 12,000
> ...



Don, no i haven't. i would like to experiment a little though. there is a nice polishing set they sell on Micromark though. i guess the sanding "pads" are very flexible.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> > works awesome! here are some finishes i got after wetsanding and polishing.
> >
> > ???? Your wet-sanding with 12,000 grit Cloth ???? hummm
> > :scrutinize:
> ...


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 2 2007, 02:42 PM~8456766
> *got the kit today, its in the stripperright now...
> 
> what kind of paint job you doing bob?
> ...



John , hurry up and get it clean up! lol remember these rules and how loosley they can be used.  

Here are the terms we agreed to.

build a '76 Caprice
has to be a lowrider
must have wire wheels
any paint job goes
no overload of aftermarket ( cuz i could kill you on that alone) 
use aftermarket as wanted, but don't over do it
no cutting


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 2 2007, 01:11 PM~8457090
> *John , hurry up and get it clean up! lol remember these rules and how loosley they can be used.
> 
> Here are the terms we agreed to.
> ...



its stripping as we talk...

tommorow, im going into town, and im going to stock up on duplicolor :biggrin:


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey guys:

I use a kit from Micro-Mesh. starts at 3200 and goes up to 12000 and also has a little bottle of buffing compound. I have used it on lacquer, enamels and every kind of clear I can think of except urethane witch I have never used. I always get a finish just like BoB's.
I usualy don't have to start with the 3200, most of the time I get away with starting with 6000 and just buff all the orange peal out. then it's just a quick heated buff with 8000 then 12000 and the compound. Wax is just ummm for the hell of it.
Be very careful around sharp edges and corners cause you will buff right through and fast too. tape on these places is not a bad idea. I got one almost finished and will post it up so as to prove my results and show it's not just talk. Comming soon to the 07 finished topic.

Miloh.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

ALMOST  READY FOR THE BASE COAT! WHERE YOU AT WAGON? :biggrin: JUST A COUPLE LITTLE MARKS TO CLEAN UP.


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

looks kinda sinister in that color there BoB. Smooth Too.

Miloh


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Aug 2 2007, 06:10 PM~8458492
> *looks kinda sinister in that color there BoB. Smooth Too.
> 
> Miloh
> *



JUST IN PRIMER BRO  

THANKS, IT'S GONNA BE SMOOOOOOOTH :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

I AM NAMING MY CAPRICE


SUDDEN DEATH


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

> JUST IN PRIMER BRO
> 
> Ummmm......DUH :scrutinize: I Was aware of that I just thought it looked paticularly good in that Flat Blk.
> 
> Miloh.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> > JUST IN PRIMER BRO
> >
> > Ummmm......DUH :scrutinize: I Was aware of that I just thought it looked paticularly good in that Flat Blk.
> >
> ...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Man that caprice is looking tight homie flat black even looks good on it


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 2 2007, 06:18 PM~8458546
> *AHH OK LOL....WELL IT'S DARK GRAY FOR THE RECORD  :biggrin:  THANKS!
> *


 Damit Man, no need to go on the record. It's all good.

Miloh.


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

BADASS BOB, I LOVE IT, YOU SHOULD GO WITH A RAT-ROD FEEL TO THIS ONE...............lol, RED WIRES wih HUGE WHITE WALLS, then FLAT DARK GREY OR BLACK PAINT, lol


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Aug 2 2007, 06:23 PM~8458590
> *Damit Man, no need to go on the record. It's all good.
> 
> Miloh.
> *



:roflmao: right on!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 2 2007, 04:13 PM~8458510
> *I AM NAMING MY CAPRICE
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 rip wagon????? :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 2 2007, 06:27 PM~8458618
> *:roflmao:  right on!
> *


 Should have thrown a :biggrin: or two :biggrin: :biggrin: kinda looks harsh the way I put it. But it was not ment to be.

Miloh.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Aug 2 2007, 06:34 PM~8458677
> *Should have thrown a  :biggrin:  or two  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  kinda looks harsh the way I put it. But it was not ment to be.
> 
> Miloh.
> *



no worries brother! i knew ya were shittin' me :biggrin:


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Coo :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 2 2007, 02:10 PM~8457076
> *yep, that is the last grit to hit. if you work your way up in grits, each finer grit you use, removes the scratches from the previous one. by the time you get to 12,000....you have polished the surface back to a smooth dull shine. the wax brings out the mirror though
> *


 Yes I have been doing that for a while now. I just never knew you can wet sand with the cloth sand paper. Hummm got figure. Thanks for the heads up.

oneyed


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 2 2007, 02:08 PM~8457058
> *Don, no i haven't. i would like to experiment a little though. there is a nice polishing set they sell on Micromark though. i guess the sanding "pads" are very flexible.
> *


 They look the same , but I need to compare also. KOOl



oneyed


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

That a smooth ass prime job BOB......looking good.



oneyed


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 2 2007, 09:44 PM~8460410
> *That a smooth ass prime job BOB......looking good.
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 2 2007, 10:38 PM~8460339
> *Yes I have been doing that for a while now. I just never knew you can wet sand with the cloth  sand paper. Hummm got figure. Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> oneyed
> *



oh....but i don't know if you can wet sand with the cloth? mine are plastic sheet with grit.....they can get wet.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak+Aug 2 2007, 10:44 PM~8460410-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

PROOF!!!!

that im not dropping out, the car came painted, with acrylic brushed on LOL...
so it stripped within the day...


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 2 2007, 11:08 PM~8460696
> *PROOF!!!!
> 
> that im not dropping out, the car came painted, with acrylic brushed on LOL...
> ...



about time John! hehe..... i will be waiting :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

SMOOTHED OUT AND READY FOR BASE COAT! 



SUDDEN DEATH COMING SOON!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looking good


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

best of luck both of ya. Specially wagonguy, your going down. :0 :0 :biggrin: Jk. This will be good.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

BASE COAT....... OR MAIN COLOR? :biggrin:


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes the cloth can be used with water, I use it that way. they don't really like it dry.

Miloh.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice shave job!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 3 2007, 08:05 AM~8462659
> *Nice shave job!
> *


x2


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ewwwww nice caprice bob!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 3 2007, 12:08 AM~8460696
> *PROOF!!!!
> 
> that im not dropping out, the car came painted, with acrylic brushed on LOL...
> ...


is that front wheel backwords :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 3 2007, 02:14 PM~8464895
> *is that front wheel backwords :dunno:
> *



Nope its upside down ! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 3 2007, 03:15 PM~8464905
> *Nope    its  upside  down !  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miloh+Aug 3 2007, 07:15 AM~8462528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no spinner , but i know you knew that lol it's inside out :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

its not backwards, the pic is just weird....



























im putting patterns on the trunk and roof, so this is just the base coat :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

you doing this on purpose? lol... sorry maybe bad joke :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 3 2007, 01:52 PM~8465542
> *you doing this on purpose? lol... sorry maybe bad joke  :biggrin:
> *



i know :angry: i TRIED doing marbelizing... but that didnt work  ....

i might have to strip it AGAIN :angry:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 3 2007, 01:52 PM~8465542
> *you doing this on purpose? lol... sorry maybe bad joke  :biggrin:
> *


i agree!!! ???? wagon .... please tell me you are not going to leave that hood scoop on ............ you have plenty of time to respond back!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

no hood scoop bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this is a low,low!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 3 2007, 01:56 PM~8465570
> *i agree!!!      ????      wagon .... please tell me you are not going to leave that hood scoop on ............ you have plenty of time to respond back!!!
> *



ya, i think im going to strip it AGAIN... and take that scoop off...


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 3 2007, 03:55 PM~8465566
> *i know :angry: i TRIED doing marbelizing... but that didnt work  ....
> 
> i might have to strip it AGAIN :angry:
> *



shit happens, if you need to strip it do it......this is all in fun and rep the club bro! get that gritty paint job off lol.....

don't worry this is just in fun, no serious pressure...take your time and do it right  

i do love that color though! :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 3 2007, 01:58 PM~8465587
> *shit happens, if you need to strip it do it......this is all in fun and rep the club bro! get that gritty paint job off lol.....
> 
> don't worry this is just in fun, no serious pressure...take your time and do it right
> ...



the stripper needs to do work LOL, hopefully it dont take too long to strip...

the kit i got came without a chassis, anyone got one????


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

thee color is bad ass..... you gots the right idea on that wagon????


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 3 2007, 04:00 PM~8465601
> *the stripper needs to do work LOL, hopefully it dont take too long to strip...
> 
> the kit i got came without a chassis, anyone got one????
> *



it won't take but an hour to clean it up i think.

no chassis? you started without a complete kit? UGH! lol.... wtf.... ok ok.... come up with a chassis. if you dont have one that goes to that car.....you forfeit. 

you have the whole time period to get a chassis from a 76 caprice , those are my terms.

if you can't build this car as complete......same body as me, same chassis as me, same interior tub as me......then it's not a challenge to see who builds a better 76 caprice. the rest of the car can be kit bashed as you want.

if you forfiet this challenge John, i am not going to bust your balls over it..... we can come up with another car to do this. let me know.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 3 2007, 02:04 PM~8465626
> *it won't take but an hour to clean it up i think.
> 
> no chassis? you started without a complete kit? UGH! lol.... wtf.... ok ok.... come up with a chassis. if you dont have one that goes to that car.....you forfeit.
> ...



i aint forfeiting :machinegun:

lol

i went to paint the chassis, and come to find out that its not there, so ill have to get one...


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 3 2007, 03:15 PM~8466210
> *i aint forfeiting :machinegun:
> 
> lol
> ...


70 Impala will drop right in there, 67 too with a lot more work


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Aug 3 2007, 06:15 AM~8462528
> *Yes the cloth can be used with water, I use it that way. they don't really like it dry.
> 
> Miloh.
> *


 Kool .......I'll be experimenting.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



oneyed


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 3 2007, 05:19 PM~8466251
> *70 Impala will drop right in there, 67 too with a lot more work
> *



that is good info to know, but to keep it a 76 "kit" ....... well ya know, i don't want to do a bunch more work on a chassis LOL....i just want to use the simple one that came in this, which is why i agreed to this time frame. i have been busting my arse to get work on this cuz i am forcing myself. i have other things that are more important.....but don't get me wrong...i want to build this and will continue....

what i am saying is, what we have agreed on in the beginning is going to be tough to do in 30days for me alone.....i don't know about John? i don't usually build em' this fast. i want to build this car to actually get a LOWRIDER done for once :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

MAIN COLOR........ I WILL COLOR SAND THIS AND HIT IT AGAIN BEFORE ANY OHER COLORS ARE PUT DOWN.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn Bob. You better quit posting all these pics. Let Wagon catch up. LOL. JK. :biggrin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 3 2007, 01:50 PM~8465526
> *its not backwards, the pic is just weird....
> 
> 
> ...


cool color! 
funky scoop...


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 3 2007, 07:13 PM~8466897
> *damn Bob.  You better quit posting all these pics.  Let Wagon catch up. LOL. JK.  :biggrin:
> *



haha! well i hope i can pull this off. i have never done this type of a paint job. being a challenge and my first time at painting like this....i will be surprised if i don't mess something up along the way.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

still in the stripper.... LOL

and stil lookin for a chassis and parts for it...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 3 2007, 09:53 PM~8469146
> *still in the stripper.... LOL
> 
> and stil lookin for a chassis and parts for it...
> *


pm me......


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 4 2007, 03:02 AM~8469174
> *pm me......
> *



:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i wanna see this go down....


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 4 2007, 04:07 AM~8469295
> *  i wanna see this go down....
> *



:0


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Sweet color Bob.....................wheres wagon guy......still stripping.
LOL



oneyed


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 4 2007, 02:29 PM~8470895
> *Sweet color Bob.....................wheres wagon guy......still stripping.
> LOL
> oneyed
> *



thanks! lol yeah maybe stripping? 

tonight i will be posting the second color


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: smmmoooth 

cant wait to see the 2nd color :yes:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

can't wait, i want to see that second color....


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

falling behind :uh:

damn stripper...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 4 2007, 04:08 PM~8471826
> *falling behind :uh:
> 
> damn stripper...
> *


tell the strippers to work overtime :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 4 2007, 06:08 PM~8471826
> *falling behind :uh:
> 
> damn stripper...
> *




 GROUP HUG! :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 4 2007, 05:08 PM~8471826
> *falling behind :uh:
> 
> damn stripper...
> *


     

It's all good Wagon guy....just yanking your chain. LOL Oh tell the strippers to leave you alone, can't they see you building. LOL


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 4 2007, 01:08 PM~8471826
> *falling behind :uh:
> 
> damn stripper...
> *




in love with a stripper? :dunno:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 4 2007, 06:08 PM~8471826
> *falling behind :uh:
> 
> damn stripper...
> *


Just give em $20 each and tell em to leave. That always works at the clubs.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

she wont fucken let go.... maybe i should tell her that her sister was better, and see how long i can ride :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 4 2007, 03:26 PM~8472445
> *she wont fucken let go.... maybe i should tell her that her sister was better, and see how long i can ride :0 :biggrin:
> *


stop bullshittin kid.... and get that damn car out of the stripper......

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

not bad for first time at this. looks a little crooked, but this is only the second color. i have a chance to make it straight with one of the next steps. :biggrin: 





















WAGON....WHERE YOU AT SON!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin good man.....

hey wagonguy.... u need the exhaust/rear axle too or just chassis?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 4 2007, 06:39 PM~8472516
> *lookin good man.....
> 
> hey wagonguy.... u need the exhaust/rear axle too or just chassis?
> ...



ya :cheesy: i need the chassis and rear axle uffin:

PM me with price :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

damn server :angry:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:angry: again


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

do i need to say it again :angry:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 4 2007, 06:39 PM~8472516
> *lookin good man.....
> 
> hey wagonguy.... u need the exhaust/rear axle too or just chassis?
> ...



ya :cheesy: i need the chassis and rear axle uffin:

PM me with price :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukkin whole site crashed.....


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 that looks nice..


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

no shit....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 4 2007, 05:55 PM~8473268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fukkin sweet man.....


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream+Aug 4 2007, 10:56 PM~8473275-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks! 





more colors to come and then onto the other side :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' good Bob!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

awbcrazy what kind of silver is that???


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Aug 4 2007, 11:36 PM~8473521-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dupli Color "Silver Frost"


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Sweet man looks good. I just got their metalspecks silver im gonna try it tommarow


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Aug 4 2007, 08:07 PM~8474065
> *Sweet man looks good. I just got their metalspecks silver im gonna try it tommarow
> *


you'll love it......


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That paint looks CLEAN Bob!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hey bob........


can we fix it?????


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey+Aug 5 2007, 01:13 AM~8474099-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fix what?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

_(bob the builder)......_


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 01:20 AM~8474131
> *(bob the builder)......
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 4 2007, 08:21 PM~8474137
> *:roflmao:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey Bob ...looking Sweet homie !!! It's good to see you building what you love...LOWs LOWs keep it up.

?????????????????? Wheres Wagon Guy ??????

oneyed


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 5 2007, 01:24 PM~8477890
> *Hey Bob ...looking Sweet homie !!!  It's good to see you building what you love...LOWs LOWs  keep it up.
> 
> ??????????????????  Wheres Wagon Guy ??????
> ...




X-2...... i pmed him bout the parts he needs..... no response


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak+Aug 5 2007, 06:24 PM~8477890-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not sure?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

im here... just a busy weekend :uh:

the car is still in stripper, and ill be ON IT once its done...

(PMed you homie uffin: )


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 6 2007, 12:34 AM~8480840
> *im here... just a busy weekend :uh:
> 
> the car is still in stripper, and ill be ON IT once its done...
> ...



:wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 Cars sweet Bob.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 6 2007, 01:42 AM~8481957
> *:wave:
> *



:machinegun:



























willing to get your as beat bobbolino? :cheesy:

(finnally got the shit stripped :uh: )


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 6 2007, 06:28 PM~8486959
> *:machinegun:
> 
> 
> ...



that looks MUCH better! now get to work, you have catching up to do! :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 6 2007, 04:36 PM~8487039
> *that looks MUCH better! now get to work, you have catching up to do!  :biggrin:
> *



NO DOUBT!!!!

i gotta work with fookin enamels :uh: :uh: :uh:

gonna take forever just to paint the body 

oh well.... ill take more time, so ill whoop your ass more!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 6 2007, 06:38 PM~8487054
> *NO DOUBT!!!!
> 
> i gotta work with fookin enamels :uh: :uh: :uh:
> ...




i will be waiting! you have not seen anything yet....


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 6 2007, 05:28 PM~8486959
> *:machinegun:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: 

About dame time !!! LOL

Looking good wagon boy


oneyed


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 6 2007, 05:44 PM~8489311
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:
> ...


X-2 :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i started drawing out plans for it last nght... :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 7 2007, 08:27 AM~8492347
> *i started drawing out plans for it last nght... :biggrin:
> *



teaser shot??? :dunno:



















i MAY have the other color layed down :biggrin:

i just wanna scare you a lil bit bobble


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

*BOING!!!!* :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 7 2007, 10:55 AM~8493355
> *BOING!!!! :cheesy:
> *



sorry bro... i dont roll that way :uh:


LOL, thanx homie, wait till you see how it turns out :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

uhh ohh! wagons stepping up to the plate now!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Swingin' for the fences! :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> *uhh ohh! wagons stepping up to the plate now!*



who me? :biggrin:



> *Swingin' for the fences!  :0 *




MORE UPDATES TO COME!!!!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 7 2007, 11:45 AM~8493277
> *teaser shot??? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 Dame talk about jumping the gun................killer pattern W.G.

Dame Bob......the ball is your court. LOL


oneyed


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 7 2007, 11:51 AM~8493908
> *Dame talk about jumping the gun................killer pattern W.G.
> 
> Dame Bob......the ball is your court.  LOL
> ...


hno: hno: hno:



























:biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

OUGHT OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 7 2007, 01:54 PM~8493940
> *hno: hno: hno:
> 
> 
> ...



hey it's all good! that looks good John! i am glad you tossed your pattern on first so i can see what NOT to do and now you are in TROUBLE! :0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 7 2007, 02:16 PM~8494185
> *hey it's all good! that looks good John! i am glad you tossed your pattern on first so i can see what NOT to do and now you are in TROUBLE!  :0
> *




have you seen that movie? quote " you know you done fucked up now don't ya?"  


the weather here has been raining, very humid and hot. as soon as i get a break from that and able to paint....i will put more progress up.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 7 2007, 12:36 PM~8494408
> *have you seen that movie? quote " you know you done fucked up now don't ya?"
> the weather here has been raining, very humid and hot. as soon as i get a break from that and able to paint....i will put more progress up.
> *



welp, you better catch up bobble,hno: cuz little wagonguy learned his airbrush better :biggrin: :guns:

first i layed down candy purple... and it covered more than i thought it would... oh well, THEN i got the airbrush out and said "fuck it, if i mess up, ill call the stripper again" and layed this down....



















































im about.... 50% done :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

that paint looks sweet man... nice job :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 7 2007, 02:01 PM~8495217
> *that paint looks sweet man... nice job :biggrin:
> *



should i keep the patterns ghost?

or should i stripe them?


decisions... decisions....


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

did u spary kammillion [sp] on it?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 7 2007, 02:14 PM~8495381
> *did u spary kammillion [sp] on it?
> *



nope.... i sprayed "Maple nut" from HOK over purple "Xmetals" from krylon...


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

ok wagon! your paint job looks pretty sick i must say! is your paint job done? :biggrin: 

i am not gonna lie.....it does look good.

i have some color bending shit to lay down as well


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

ALL B.S. ASIDE .........

i honestly think that is the best paint job i have seen you do John!

ASIDE.....this challenge and trying to beat each other out of shit.... cuz it's for fun.... if i was YOU i would leave the paint job alone and foil it up! 

it looks great like that! remember......the GOTCHA factor is in effect for this challenge.....it's not about who did more or whatever..... it's about 

CLEAN BUILD
PROPER LOOK
PUSHING ENVELOPE (even though this is pretty simple)

AND......i am building my first low in 4 years! THAT is the reason i took Johnny Boy on :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 7 2007, 03:39 PM~8496092
> *ALL B.S. ASIDE .........
> 
> i honestly think that is the best paint job i have seen you do John!
> ...



I HAVE TO FUCKING AGREE WITH THIS LOOKIN GOOD JOHN! :0




btw STRIPE THE GRAPHICS AND THEN AIRBRUSH CANDY PURPLE OVER THE GOLDISH COLOR


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 7 2007, 01:16 PM~8494185
> *hey it's all good! that looks good John! i am glad you tossed your pattern on first so i can see what NOT to do and now you are in TROUBLE!  :0
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

:buttkick: 



oneyed


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 7 2007, 03:39 PM~8496092
> *ALL B.S. ASIDE .........
> 
> i honestly think that is the best paint job i have seen you do John!
> ...


i got 2 more steps of paint, then im done....

thanx for the compliments bro, im doign this full out paint job cuz im trying to get better at it, cuz thats one thing im going to be doing when i open up the 1:1 wagonguys garage :biggrin: (of course itll be named differant)

and im also practicing some things for the paint buildoff :biggrin: :biggrin:



> *I HAVE TO FUCKING AGREE WITH THIS LOOKIN GOOD JOHN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx zach, i tried to stripe over the graphics.... but it didnt turn out, so i wiped it off... i dont have candy purple in airbrush paint.... only in a can...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 7 2007, 04:15 PM~8496397
> *i got 2 more steps of paint, then im done....
> 
> *



most in depth paint job i have done :uh:

all i gotta do is foil, and clear about thirty times, and the bodywill be done :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> i got 2 more steps of paint, then im done....
> 
> thanx for the compliments bro, im doign this full out paint job cuz im trying to get better at it, cuz thats one thing im going to be doing when i open up the 1:1 wagonguys garage :biggrin: (of course itll be named differant)
> 
> ...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 7 2007, 04:43 PM~8496725
> *
> yw! i stated earlier into this that i have never done patterns before, so this is a learning experience for me as well. i think that both of us will be learning some stuff on this.
> *



no doubt, i already learned that the stripper is a biatch :biggrin:


LOL, but really, i have acquired a few new skills on this one...


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

damn yall both are doin some good work keep it up guys.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

STEPS 1 & 2 DONE ON BOTH SIDES. NEXT STEP COMING SOON!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 7 2007, 07:40 PM~8498381
> *STEPS 1 & 2 DONE ON BOTH SIDES. NEXT STEP COMING SOON!
> 
> 
> ...



looks clean bob... is it just me or? does ALL silver paint make a raise line?? lol, all mine always does :dunno: no matter how thin i put it on LOL....

i got more pics to coem :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i added a few decals, from the "aces wild" chopper from revelle...

and the rims..., welp, DETAILs< DETAILs< DETAILs!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin real good you 2....


i would say this,bob's is real clean and effective...

john yours is really nice,i would do some THIN black stripes around the stripes homie.....just to make em stand out some...

or at least a really dark color..


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 7 2007, 08:39 PM~8498952
> *lookin real good you 2....
> i would say this,bob's is real clean and effective...
> 
> ...



they DO stand out some LOL, just in the sunlight... ill try and get pics tommorow of it, inside just dont cut it :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 7 2007, 08:41 PM~8498996
> *they DO stand out some LOL, just in the sunlight... ill try and get pics tommorow of it, inside just dont cut it :cheesy:
> *


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 7 2007, 10:30 PM~8498842
> *looks clean bob... is it just me or? does ALL silver paint make a raise line?? lol, all mine always does :dunno: no matter how thin i put it on LOL....
> 
> i got more pics to coem :biggrin:
> *




thanks!
it's the tape. the paint stacks up to the edge of the tape. if i had any airbush skills i would have used mine lol....rattle cans will do that. i will knock the edges down before it gets cleared though


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 7 2007, 10:39 PM~8498952
> *lookin real good you 2....
> i would say this,bob's is real clean and effective...
> 
> ...



thanks, i have not finished the sides and yet to touch the top :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 7 2007, 08:58 PM~8499223
> *thanks, i have not finished the sides and yet to touch the top  :biggrin:
> *


i just have the sides on my model.


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 7 2007, 10:56 PM~8499200
> *thanks!
> it's the tape. the paint stacks up to the edge of  the tape. if i had any airbush skills i would have used mine lol....rattle cans will do that. i will knock the edges down before it gets cleared though
> *



Hey BoB!!! No worries on the paint lines. PM me if ya want my secrets. I do know a trick or two if you have the right stuff on hand.

Miloh.


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 7 2007, 08:32 PM~8498862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U NEED A GRILLE PM ME FOR A CUSTOM ONE.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 7 2007, 09:41 PM~8499782
> *U NEED A GRILLE PM ME FOR A CUSTOM ONE.
> *



nah, its ok homie, gotta use the stock one, its part of the deal


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

You guys are doing all right .



oneyed


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 8 2007, 12:02 AM~8500016
> *nah, its ok homie, gotta use the stock one, its part of the deal
> *



you can use what grille you want John! remember the rules.....  


build a '76 Caprice
has to be a lowrider
must have wire wheels
any paint job goes
no overload of aftermarket ( cuz i could kill him on that alone) 
use aftermarket as wanted, but don't over do it
no cutting


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i gotta say that this is turning uot to be quite a buildoff.... both guys doin a great job.... keep it up....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

This is getting good, both rides are looking good!

I just hope they both get finished!


----------



## Chrisguthro (Jan 11, 2007)

John, that is a sick Paint job, same to you awbcrazy, i think ths is gonna come down to the wire, john, use the aftermarket grill, it will set it off, a stock will not get the job done, i will hold it back


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Both of these rides are coming along nicely. Cant wait to see the end result. Its going to be a close one.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

foiling this car is a BITCH! :uh:

there is NO mold lines whatsoever... :uh:

so heres the results of 3 hours of foiling....

i TRIED to capture the full efect of this paint job... but it STILL aint showing the ghost patterns as much as it should be....

i think once i clear (30 times) and polish, you will be able to see it bettter... :biggrin:

hopefully you can see the green and blue flakes in there.... (again, there more prominent than the pics says)


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

where you at bobble :guns:












:biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 8 2007, 11:59 AM~8503281
> *where you at bobble :guns:
> :biggrin:
> *



right here vato! your outside pics show stuff a little better. just wait til ya see what is in store for mine :0 



SUDDEN DEATH


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 8 2007, 11:52 AM~8504211
> *right here vato! your outside pics show stuff a little better. just wait til ya see what is in store for mine  :0
> 
> SUDDEN DEATH
> *


oh shit :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

john i used yours as reference, :biggrin: 


just dont forget to foil the lil details like that area and rockers as well yall....  



it is comin out good yall..


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

whats the rockers?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 8 2007, 04:48 PM~8506498
> *whats the rockers?
> *


rocker panels homie...


the bottom panel of the car,its called a rocker


typically bottom 2-3 inches on a 1:1 car


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 8 2007, 06:43 PM~8506473
> *
> 
> 
> ...




HEY NO HELPING ! IF HE FRIES HIS OWN ASS, IT'S ON HIM !!!
























LOL kiddin...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ill think about doing it....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

it was used as reference for both of yall....


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 8 2007, 11:48 PM~8509190
> *it was used as reference for both of yall....
> *



lol just playin' with ya homie! :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

wide whites with godl spokes, or chrome 1109's with photoetch knockoffs?

and should i put a booty kit on it?


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

i say booty kit and 1109s with the gold k.o.s on them


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

put what you want on it......you are still going DOWN! :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 9 2007, 03:11 AM~8510487
> *put what you want on it......you are still going DOWN!  :biggrin:
> *


So how things coming along ?????? give us something ???

:uh: :uh: :uh: 



oneyed


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 9 2007, 11:03 PM~8517428
> *So how things coming along ??????  give us something ???
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> ...



ooooh.....things are going lol... i need to get some more tape tomorrow...i also have more paint to lay down....so my paint job is nowhere near being done. i should work on the engine and interior or something while i sit here. i will have progress soon.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 8 2007, 10:05 PM~8510309
> *
> and should i put a booty kit on it?
> 
> ...




no, you should send me the booty kit..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 10 2007, 01:24 AM~8519204
> *no, you should send me the booty kit..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



damn, if i was a known you wanted that, i would of threw it in with the money today.... uffin:

oh well, maybe next time (if i dont use it :biggrin: )


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 9 2007, 10:29 PM~8519225
> *damn, if i was a known you wanted that, i would of threw it in with the money today.... uffin:
> 
> oh well, maybe next time (if i dont use it :biggrin: )
> *


just pop it in a padded envelope.....


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 10 2007, 03:29 AM~8519225
> *damn, if i was a known you wanted that, i would of threw it in with the money today.... uffin:
> 
> oh well, maybe next time (if i dont use it :biggrin: )
> *



do it, cuz it's not workin' on the car. it's too dated.


----------



## Chrisguthro (Jan 11, 2007)

no man, ditch the contenentla kit, you never see them on the caprice, just get rid of that, it is bringing down the car, im my opinion, id say ship it to oldskoo so u odnt use it, lol


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah, I'm not feelin the Continental kit either.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i was feeling it at first.... cuz it looked clean, but after a while of lookin at it, i just kinda said no.... cuz i dont want this to end up a crazy transformer (you know who you are :biggrin: )

BUT i do have plans for it


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chrisguthro_@Aug 10 2007, 04:54 AM~8520200
> *no man, ditch the contenentla kit, you never see them on the caprice, just get rid of that, it is bringing down the car, im my opinion, id say ship it to oldskoo so u odnt use it, lol
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

So where you biiiiootches at ??? LOL ancient chinese secret ??? Post something.........wait wait.........................you smell that .....



















the sound of BOb and wagon guy dropping the bomb. LOL

J/K
oneyed


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 11 2007, 06:23 PM~8530363
> *So where you biiiiootches at ???  LOL    ancient chinese secret ??? Post something.........wait wait.........................you smell that .....
> the sound of BOb and wagon guy dropping the bomb.  LOL
> 
> ...



LOL!! i am here man, we got 18" of rain like 3 days, it's hot as hell and humid. i can't paint in this weather, so i have to wait til' it's cool or until i hopefully get my paint booth hooked up to a window. no worries though.....i got taping to do , interior , engine...etc :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Kool

I saw your new spray booth. :thumbsup: ... How about some shots of the engine and frame ???Paaaaaleaseeeeeee. LOL

oneyed


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i donno if i like this much..but i tried something any ways... gold flake pin stripes. i have another set of stripes to lay down between those to sort of tone them down.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i cant really see the gold?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 13 2007, 07:00 PM~8544872
> *i cant really see the gold?
> *


can you see it now? :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 13 2007, 05:22 PM~8545024
> *can you see it now?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



nope :yes:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

kinda looks silver and not gold,but still looks good,


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 13 2007, 04:48 PM~8544349
> *i donno if i like this much..but i tried something any ways... gold flake pin stripes. i have another set of stripes to lay down between those to sort of tone them down.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


oneyed
:wave:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

just another step....damn weather sucks though.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

great building bob.....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin good so far guys!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 15 2007, 04:18 AM~8558564
> *lookin good so far guys!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


*x-2*


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks guys! being this is my first low in several years AND my first pattern, it's been a learning experience. next one up will probably have patterns of some sort, but with air brush! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech+Aug 15 2007, 05:18 AM~8558564-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




X3 :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

LOOKING REAL GOOD GUYS


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sent those parts out already wagonguy..... no excuses now..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice work on both cars, i wish i could have joined this build! keep up the goooood work guys both cars are nice keep the pics comming. 

gil


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

did i blow this? i know we agreed on no cutting.....but so we are both on same page.... i meant no cutting as in "doors, trunks etc...."


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

need a grille?????you can have your naaame........ or anything ya want


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 16 2007, 11:55 PM~8573461
> *need a grille?????you can have your naaame........ or anything ya want
> *



thanks, but i got one :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 16 2007, 09:54 PM~8573448
> *did i blow this? i know we agreed on no cutting.....but so we are both on same page.... i meant no cutting as in "doors, trunks etc...."
> 
> 
> ...



you prolly have a nice grill huh? i gots me some ideas for my grille too :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 17 2007, 12:11 AM~8573596
> *you prolly have a nice grill huh? i gots me some ideas for my grille too :biggrin:
> *



i just want to make sure it's cool.....i forgot about the agreement. if it's cool i will continue.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 16 2007, 10:15 PM~8573606
> *i just want to make sure it's cool.....i forgot about the agreement. if it's cool i will continue.
> *



ya its kool uffin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looking good guys


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

uploading a video of the first clear coat hno:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 18 2007, 01:17 PM~8583542
> *uploading a video of the first clear coat hno:
> *




a video won't save you son.....


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 18 2007, 01:34 PM~8583848
> *a video won't save you son.....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


oneyed


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

That's one big ass video! If its taken this long to upload it!! :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Aug 18 2007, 07:38 PM~8585580
> *That's one big ass video! If its taken this long to upload it!! :biggrin:
> *



photobucket wasnt working right when i tried it.... ill try it later on tonight....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 19 2007, 12:30 AM~8586119
> *photobucket wasnt working right when i tried it.... ill try it later on tonight....
> *


use youtube or zippyvideos.com


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

don't want to leave anyone hanging...... i have been busy and the weather has not been the best to paint in. 

i should start working on the interior tonight. my car WILL be done by the deadline.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Dame Bob
you starting too sound like Yayo ? LOL :roflmao: 



J/K

oneyed


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 19 2007, 05:42 PM~8590120
> *Dame Bob
> you starting too sound like Yayo ?  LOL  :roflmao:
> J/K
> ...



:0 uh oh.... oh HELL NO! lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

YEA DOGGY NO EXCUSES..... lol  u get those parts yet wagonguy?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

well i went to youtube instead of photobucket, so here is the paint with TWO coats of clear, and you gotta look close, cuz theres gold, silver, green, and blue flakes in this paint :biggrin: 

*edit* still uploading :uh:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 21 2007, 09:18 AM~8605045
> *well i went to youtube instead of photobucket, so here is the paint with TWO coats of clear, and you gotta look close, cuz theres gold, silver, green, and blue flakes in this paint :biggrin:
> 
> *edit* still uploading :uh:
> *


So if I look closer at the screen it will show up more of the flake..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 21 2007, 12:44 PM~8607033
> *So if I look closer at the screen it will show up more of the flake.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 21 2007, 12:44 PM~8607033
> *So if I look closer at the screen it will show up more of the flake.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



dammit :angry:

it wont upload...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 21 2007, 01:48 PM~8607719
> *dammit :angry:
> 
> it wont upload...
> *


Well then post some pics damnit :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 21 2007, 04:17 PM~8607994
> *Well then post some pics damnit :biggrin:
> *



exactly.....video is just making it a live thing to see how it sparkles, you sure you want to do that? i have a better cam than you do. :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 21 2007, 05:25 PM~8609808
> *exactly.....video is just making it a live thing to see how it sparkles, you sure you want to do that? i have a better cam than you do.  :biggrin:
> *



still not uploading.... :angry: your going to go blind when you see its true sparkle :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

How bout just post some pix....like 2 pages of you saying that your uploading a video..... :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 21 2007, 10:21 PM~8611617
> *still not uploading.... :angry: your going to go blind when you see its true sparkle :cheesy:
> *



i beleive ya, but just post pics....much easier.  

if you show a video to try and capture votes, i will be forced to do it too and you won't like that :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: mitchapalooza65

:wave:


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: layin_in_so_cal


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 21 2007, 09:30 PM~8612422
> *i beleive ya, but just post pics....much easier.
> 
> if you show a video to try and capture votes, i will be forced to do it too and you won't like that  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

where's the pics???????????????????????????


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

NOW YOU ASKED FOR IT.......I WARNED YA! :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

LOL now you're in for it. 

Looking good guys. :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking Good Wagon, I'm glad you tied up 4 pages for the warning of a 23 sec. video......J/K Homie, looks awesome....keep it up.....


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 22 2007, 04:23 PM~8618591
> *NOW YOU ASKED FOR IT.......I WARNED YA!  :0
> *


:0 hno:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lets see some progress pics guys!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 22 2007, 07:06 PM~8619645
> *Looking Good Wagon, I'm glad you tied up 4 pages for the warning of a 23 sec. video......J/K Homie, looks awesome....keep it up.....
> *



it wouldnt upload cuz i had a wrong file extension... :uh: so its all good, i started on the interior and ill get pics tommorow... (and i got my chassis in the mail... :thumbsup: )


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Faux Fabric.......more to come


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looking good Bob-0!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 24 2007, 06:24 PM~8635498
> *Faux Fabric.......more to come
> 
> 
> ...




 thats like the same color my interior is :0

ill get pics when my batteries are charged.... :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Clean Vatos



oneyed


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

DAAAAAAAAYUUUUUUUUUUUUM, john!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Well all, i have been trying like hell to stay focused on this build. It's not working. I had several days with rain so i could not paint , too many family things going, too much club stuff going, 100 emails a day, forums to keep up with, web site to work on, i am also in a Corvette contest, Replica race car contest, chevelle wagon build off and more.....i just DO NOT have the time.

The Caprice.....* i apologize ahead of time* , i can't stand the car and i don't know what i was thinking when i chose it for this challenge.......it's the fugliest car i have ever attempted to build. (yes this is me talking)

John, i whole heartedly apologize to you for accepting your challenge and wasting time. I will most likely never finish this pile of shit and sell it.

This whole challenge thing that yafuckin'yo started was interesting when it started, but has taken all the fun out of building for me.......i can't build when i am too worried about kickin' someone's ass. it's NOT FUN ANYMORE........

i have locked up the kit and put out of my sight before it gets smashed.

Sorry everyone.......but this low low is a NO GO......

John, if you still want a peice of me......i am willing, but damnit let's do another car older than 1970 lol......
*have no hair to rip out, but damnit FUCK THIS CHALLENGE SHIT!*

build for yourself.......


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn homie.... do what u gotta do... u got a lot of stuff goin on.... and why build something u don't like..... send it to me.... hehe.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

itsall good bob just put it inmy box so i can finish it off......


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 25 2007, 09:07 PM~8641544
> *Well all, i have been trying like hell to stay focused on this build. It's not working. I had several days with rain so i could not paint , too many family things going, too much club stuff going, 100 emails a day, forums to keep up with, web site to work on, i am also in a Corvette contest, Replica race car contest, chevelle wagon build off and more.....i just DO NOT have the time.
> 
> The Caprice.....* i apologize ahead of time* , i can't stand the car and i don't know what i was thinking when i chose it for this challenge.......it's the fugliest car i have ever attempted to build. (yes this is me talking)
> ...


bobble.... no worries, BUT since you DID drop out... you should send it to me :biggrin: (JK)

im still going to finish mine.... and then.... i gotta start on my7 NNL car for next year.... :wow:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 26 2007, 10:32 AM~8643217
> *bobble.... no worries, BUT since you DID drop out... you should send it to me :biggrin: (JK)
> 
> im still going to finish mine.... and then.... i gotta start on my7 NNL car for next year.... :wow:
> *



thanks for understanding bro! i just HAD to do that....i was going nuts cuz i was not having any fun. you put up a good fight and if ya wanna do a different car, i am willing.....but the '76 is just not my taste.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 26 2007, 09:45 AM~8643412
> *thanks for understanding bro! i just HAD  to do that....i was going nuts cuz i was not having any fun. you put up a good fight and if ya wanna do a different car, i am willing.....but the '76 is just not my taste.
> *



X-2 on that one :uh: its not the most beautiful car ever....

BUT i do gots updates :biggrin:

4th coat of clear.... and SOME of the interior doen....


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

looks good wagon. were did you get the spade designs from


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

motorcycle kit i believe....


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 26 2007, 10:18 AM~8643554
> *looks good wagon.  were did you get the spade designs from
> *





> *motorcycle kit i believe....  (prolly the ace of spades one) *




uffin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 25 2007, 10:07 PM~8641544
> *Well all, i have been trying like hell to stay focused on this build. It's not working. I had several days with rain so i could not paint , too many family things going, too much club stuff going, 100 emails a day, forums to keep up with, web site to work on, i am also in a Corvette contest, Replica race car contest, chevelle wagon build off and more.....i just DO NOT have the time.
> 
> The Caprice.....* i apologize ahead of time* , i can't stand the car and i don't know what i was thinking when i chose it for this challenge.......it's the fugliest car i have ever attempted to build. (yes this is me talking)
> ...


 
:buttkick: Finish it. Were not in no hurry. ???


----------

